# Hinterbau 951 zu breit?



## Endless86 (11. Dezember 2010)

hallo, ich habe mal angefangen mein 951 zusammen zu bauen und als ich das hinterrad rein schrauben wollte habe ich gesehen, dass zwischen nabe und dropout auf jeder seite noch ca 3mm luft sind. der rahmen hat so viel flex, dass ich das von hand zusammen drehen kann. also viel spanung wär da nicht drauf. aber richtig wohl ist mir bei dem gedanken nicht, dass der hinterbau auf spannung ist. ist das normal? hier mal ein bild:
achja, der rahmen ist neu.


----------



## agrohardtail (11. Dezember 2010)

wenn auf beiden seiten 0mm spiel wäre wie willst du dann dein laufrad rein bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (12. Dezember 2010)

Naja das ist aber doch schon recht viel...


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Dezember 2010)

jepp find ich auch, dass das ein wenig zu viel ist. ist das auf dem foto das gesamtspielt oder nur die eine seite?
n bissi was muss sein aber im idealfall ist der hinterbau genau so breit, dass die nabe mit miminal spiel reinpasst.


----------



## Endless86 (12. Dezember 2010)

jo das denk ich mir halt auch. 
es ist das gesamtspiel


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Dezember 2010)

die hälfte davon würde ich so als gesamtspiel akzeptieren bei nem neuen rahmen.
aber ansonsten wirds wohl keine schwachstelle sein, oder iwas zur folge haben, ansonsten haste ja auch immer noch garantie gewährleistung..


----------



## Endless86 (12. Dezember 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ansonsten haste ja auch immer noch garantie gewährleistung..



also fahren und gucken was passiert?!


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Dezember 2010)

gaynau...


----------



## lexle (12. Dezember 2010)

Endless86 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe mal angefangen mein 951 zusammen zu bauen und als ich das hinterrad rein schrauben wollte habe ich gesehen, dass zwischen nabe und dropout auf jeder seite noch ca 3mm luft sind. der rahmen hat so viel flex, dass ich das von hand zusammen drehen kann. also viel spanung wär da nicht drauf. aber richtig wohl ist mir bei dem gedanken nicht, dass der hinterbau auf spannung ist. ist das normal? hier mal ein bild:
> achja, der rahmen ist neu.



Du hast ne Nabe mit 150 mm Einbaubreite Drin?


----------



## Endless86 (12. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Du hast ne Nabe mit 150 mm Einbaubreite Drin?


jo​


----------



## lexle (12. Dezember 2010)

Endless86 schrieb:


> jo​



Dann is es die übliche Ami Toleranz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (13. Dezember 2010)

So wie es aussieht hast Du die Unterlagscheiben unter den G3 Ausfallern auch auf der Aussenseite montiert. Wenn Du sie auf der Innenseite unterlegst kannst Du noch 2-3 mm weniger Abstand rausquälen. 
Aber ist recht normal dass Intense-Rahmen viel Luft haben



Endless86 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe mal angefangen mein 951 zusammen zu bauen und als ich das hinterrad rein schrauben wollte habe ich gesehen, dass zwischen nabe und dropout auf jeder seite noch ca 3mm luft sind. der rahmen hat so viel flex, dass ich das von hand zusammen drehen kann. also viel spanung wär da nicht drauf. aber richtig wohl ist mir bei dem gedanken nicht, dass der hinterbau auf spannung ist. ist das normal? hier mal ein bild:
> achja, der rahmen ist neu.


----------



## Endless86 (13. Dezember 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hast Du die Unterlagscheiben unter den G3 Ausfallern auch auf der Aussenseite montiert. Wenn Du sie auf der Innenseite unterlegst kannst Du noch 2-3 mm weniger Abstand rausquälen.
> Aber ist recht normal dass Intense-Rahmen viel Luft haben



oh danke. daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. hatte die dinger bis jetzt nur 1x abgeschraubt um zu gucken. die sind halt serienmäßig auf der außenseite.


----------



## ma.schino (14. Dezember 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Aber ist recht normal dass Intense-Rahmen viel Luft haben



Kann ich bestätigen - ist bei meinem UZZI auch so.


----------



## der T (16. Dezember 2010)

jou...isso! Kein Ding!


----------



## Endless86 (17. Dezember 2010)

hab die spacer jetzt von außen nach innen gemacht und nu kann ich damit leben  vorher wars schon etwas krass. nach silvester  kommt dann noch ne neue kurbel und vll noch die neuen avid code bremsen dran. bin zwar mit den alten voll und ganz zufrieden aber die sind halt alt^^


----------



## fox-ranger (19. Dezember 2010)

typisch intense!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (19. Januar 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hast Du die Unterlagscheiben unter den G3 Ausfallern auch auf der Aussenseite montiert. Wenn Du sie auf der Innenseite unterlegst kannst Du noch 2-3 mm weniger Abstand rausquälen.
> Aber ist recht normal dass Intense-Rahmen viel Luft haben



Die U-Scheiben sind nicht ma annähernd 3mm dick.


----------



## gabs (16. April 2011)

hey jungs was anderes zum hinterbau...

ich habe bei einem freund beobachtet dass die atlas an der mörderisch breiten sitzstrebe schleift?!

und ich hab eh schon max spacer untergelegt... also  diese achsverzahnung greift nur mehr auf einen zentimerter?!  sowass darf bei dieser preisklasse aber schon gar net sein.. ?gehts mit de saint besser?

greez


----------



## MoNu (27. Juni 2011)

also ich habe die Saint dran und mit dennen is das garkein problem!


----------



## gabs (27. Juni 2011)

mit der saint isses fix kein probl.. 2 kolegen auch der das probl mit der altas hatte fahren problemlos saint SHIMANO =)


----------

